# Trane XE 90 - normal no call for heat (error code)



## Edd (Oct 15, 2010)

Trane XE 90 

Red LED on front of unit displaying slow blink pattern (continous 1 blink per second).  According to chart this error code is "Normal no call for heat".  Also the unit is making a low humming / buzzing sound.  When heat is turned on the blinking changes to fast blinking pattern, which according to chart is error code for "Normal call for heat".  Otherwise all seems normal.  Only noticed blinking light because I was doing routine air filter change and happened to see blinking light.  Blower runs when a/c is operating.  Heat comes on as normal and blower runs just as it should.  Unit turns on and off properly when acitvated by thermostat.  I have a service contract with a local company, but want to avoid paying fee for sevice call if possible.  What sort of problem may have triggered error code to be displayed?  And what do I need to do about it?  Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 15, 2010)

If the unit turns on & off properly in both A/C & heat mode then you don't have a problem.
On blink simply says the unit is not calling for heat and the other blink is saying that it is calling for heat and as you've indicated it comes on & off properly.
Am I missing something here?


----------



## Edd (Oct 15, 2010)

According to the chart on the inside of the safety cover the blinking light signifies an "ERROR CODE".  So this leads me to be concerned there is a problem.  Also the unit is making a low quiet buzzing sound all the time.  The light is not normaly blinking and the unit does not normaly make a buzzing sound at all times.  These are my concerns.  Does anything need to be fixed, attended to?  And can I possibly do it myself?
Thanks.


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 15, 2010)

As KOK328 said you do not have a problem. The buzzing sound is the transformer, and it has always made that noise, a new one would do the same thing. Some buzz loader that others, so relax and take the wife out to supper. 
 later Paul


----------



## Edd (Oct 15, 2010)

So I would agree with you that there is no problem because the unit seems to be working fine to me, but why is the LED light flashing a pattern that indicates an "ERROR CODE"?  (If there is no problem/error?)  Thanks.


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 15, 2010)

I think you will find out that thats what they call the code system. It is flashing
 the code of what the unit is doing. And thats what it is suppose to do. Later Paul


----------

